# Hamilton Guitar Store



## sdcfan18 (Mar 23, 2009)

New to the site and guitar playing in general. Lots of stuff to learn, but it's very interesting. I'm really enjoying it!

I'm looking for guitar stores in the Brantford - Hamilton - Burlington area. Looking through the Yellow Pages, there are tons in this area. Any good advice on what ones to go to? I'm looking for a Fender Strat in the summer, so a Fender account is a must. 

Any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey oh

Well, having lived in Hamilton for 14ish years, and now living in Burlington and having shopped all the shops except the relatively new one down on Parkdale, the shop that has the best pricing, selection, staff, and experience overall for me has always been the Long & McQuade up on Mainway here in Burlington.

There are a couple "basement" shops in Hamilton that you can scrounge deals from. There are a couple "posh" shops there too where you can leave a premium for their poshness on your purchases. They are all good all the way round to visit, but in all honesty the best shopping I have done is at L&M for price, quality, and warrenty.

A good "mom and pop" is Don't Fret in Burlington though, if you are not up for chained super shops


----------



## Oakvillain (Mar 7, 2008)

I would suggest Mountain Music in Hamilton. Nice guys with fair prices. They will match L&M.

L&M in Burlington is good too as it's very close for me.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.mountainmusic.ca/main.htm does have some interesting oddballs too, instrument wise. I think they are the only ones carrying in shop a miniature conga drum. Their selection is mainly guitars the last time I was in there.

EDIT: and there are three in a cluster in Hamilton:

http://maps.google.ca/maps?hl=en&sa...882606&spn=0.002287,0.005686&t=h&z=18&iwloc=D

IF that works, the shop it opens to does not sell guitars. They sell other classical instruments if I recall. Pongetti is across the road, and Absolute is around the corner. Easy walking distance one to the other.


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

Don't forget, Lou Furlanetto's back in the retail music game, after closing the late, lamented Guitar Clinic almost a decade ago - http://lousmusic.com/home/
And Bill Longley's still doin' it from his same shop on Parkdale, thirty years on - http://www.mesonline.com/
Since I know most of these guys personally, I'll refrain from making editorial comments...


----------



## sdcfan18 (Mar 23, 2009)

WOW, thanks for all the replies. I'm a member of many different boards (mostly golf and home theater) and am always curious when after making my first post. Never sure what type of help I will get being a noob. Seems like people here are really willing to help.

I'll check out a few of those shops. Thanks for the help folks.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

djdeacon said:


> Don't forget, Lou Furlanetto's back in the retail music game, after closing the late, lamented Guitar Clinic almost a decade ago - http://lousmusic.com/home/
> And Bill Longley's still doin' it from his same shop on Parkdale, thirty years on - http://www.mesonline.com/
> Since I know most of these guys personally, I'll refrain from making editorial comments...


Wow. I thought Furlanetto was only making basses. I've been through his little shop a couple of times in the past month when I was seeing Mike Spicer for some work on my CS Nocaster and 52 hotrod. I wonder what those sparrow teles are like. Cheap enough.


----------



## tribi9 (Sep 19, 2006)

I would suggest a used Strat. If you for some reason don't end up sticking to playing music you can always flip it and not loose much on it.

If you need any help deciding, you can always post questions and am sure lots of people will be happy to answer.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Wow. I thought Furlanetto was only making basses. I've been through his little shop a couple of times in the past month when I was seeing Mike Spicer for some work on my CS Nocaster and 52 hotrod. I wonder what those sparrow teles are like. Cheap enough.


I suspect you're thinking of *George* Furlanetto.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

mhammer said:


> I suspect you're thinking of *George* Furlanetto.


Oh right. I didn't even notice that he typed Lou.


----------



## djdeacon (Jul 8, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Oh right. I didn't even notice that he typed Lou.


They are brothers....


----------

